# Nikon D-5100 @ Hyderabad



## indranath (Aug 21, 2011)

Dear All,

I am looking to buy my first DSLR - Nikon d5100 at Hyderabad but it seems to be out of stock everywhere.

I had been to Third i banjarahills today, where I was told that if I book this camera now by paying 5-10K and  I would get the camera after 21 days. They quoted the price 38950 and freebies included tripod stand, case, 4GB card, UV filter and screenguard.

Also called up Byas Photo at Himayatnagar where I was told to enquire after 1 week.

I need help and suggestions from experienced guys here in the group regarding where to buy this DSLR and what would be the right price.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have booked Nikon D5100 with 18-55mm VR kit lens. Its been more then 2 weeks now..still i have not received mine. I am quoted 35K for D5100 with Kit lens + 4GB Card + Nikon bag + Bill with Vat  + 2 yrs Nikon Warranty.

I haven't paid any advance amount as, I know the dealer personally. The Dealer has assure me that he will hand over the DSLR by this weekend.

Why don't you try in Croma Store?..they are selling for 35K! in Pune.


----------



## indranath (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Swiftlover, Where have you booked your d5100. The price you mentioned looks good to me...

I will check with Croma @ Hyderabad today !!!


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 22, 2011)

indranath said:


> Thanks Swiftlover, Where have you booked your d5100. The price you mentioned looks good to me...
> 
> I will check with Croma @ Hyderabad today !!!



I have booked mine @ Nikon Digital Imaging Goa.


----------



## nikonfan (Aug 25, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I have booked mine @ Nikon Digital Imaging Goa.



Swiftlover, did you check availability of Nikon D5100 at Regal camera (panaji)?


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 26, 2011)

nikonfan said:


> Swiftlover, did you check availability of Nikon D5100 at Regal camera (panaji)?



I have booked with Cam Clinic, Panjim.


----------



## indranath (Aug 26, 2011)

Still waiting to own my Nikon d5100. Looks like another week to go.


----------



## nikonfan (Aug 26, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I have booked with Cam Clinic, Panjim.



SwiftLover, When are you getting the cam ? What's the final rate ?


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 9, 2011)

*My Nikon D-5100*

Default My Nikon D5100
After waiting for nearly 45 days, I got my Nikon D5100 on Sept 05, 2011. Here are the pics of my D5100 (Pls. Excuse me for Pic quality)

Bought from Nikon Authorized dealer. I got a good deal for 35,500 with bill and 2 years Nikon India warranty + 4GB Card + Nikon Bag. I paid 800 + 100(12.5% Vat) for Hoya HMC UV (C) Multi coated filter.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! For, 35K it is a very very good deal.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats great deal...but what r u planning to do with hoya filter...use as a lens cap or use it while takeing snaps


----------



## indranath (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats.. That is indeed a great deal... I too got the same cam on 26th of last month. Got it for 37K  from authorized dealer @ hyderabad.

Along with the 4GB card and case, I was offered a UV filter and scratchguard as a freebie.


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 13, 2011)

@d6bmg : I had asked a deal for 3 Nos. X Nikon D5100 Camera.  He had offered me deal for 36.5K with 16GB Class 4 Card. I bargained a lot and he offered me for 35.5K_(D5100 + 18-55mmKit+4GB Card +Bag + Bill + Warranty)_ with out 16GB Card.

sujoyp: Hoya filter is to protect the lens and to filter out UV. I use filter while clicking snaps and also use lens cap for protection.

indranath: Congrats for your purchase  . Which Brand UV Filter he offered? Don't use Hard Case Screen Guard as that can damage the Hinge of the screen.


----------



## dilipm (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

Guys I know this is an old post..I am looking forward to buy Nikon d5100..even now there is shortage of d5100..and the excuse they give is the flood!!!!!
One thing surprises me...the flood is long over ...nikon started its supply long back...I really suspect that these authorized dealers are just playing this shortage game to keep the prices high!!!...
Anyway...the online Nikon price right now is 42,950...Can anybody suggest to me how low can I bargain..I think I will start straight at 35-37K...as seen in the above posts!!!...Please suggest

-D


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2012)

dilipm its actually true that there is a shortage of Nikon DSLRs in the market everywhere...and thats true  

Nikon officially said that the production will start in full swing from march april soo lets wait at least till next month


----------



## dilipm (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey sujoyp,
Thanks for ur reply..
Good news!!,I Just got a call from one of the dealer and he said that the my ordered d5100 is on the way as I paid him sme advance already.
Now I really need ur help here...
Can you please suggest me the total price for how much I can bargain to...he will probably say the exact price on the Nikon site. can you give pleaseee give me a suggestion for these two questions....
1. I am thinking of starting at 36-37k or max 38K for the whole kit....what u say?

2.I would also like to get a AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8G..and am willing to start bargaining him for a total of 46k-47K ...wat do u say?...

actually ....seeing above in previous messages, the prices are much lower than wat I am trying to bargain..and even they were almost 6 months back....wat do u think...Please suggest..I cant wait to get my hands on my first DSLR..

Thanks,
 -D


----------



## prinkkaadi (Feb 20, 2012)

i was planning to buy canon 550d, but yesterday i had inquired for nikon d5100 with local dealer in delhi. and after long search its clear that you can get 12-13% discount on MRP (as he offered) i.e. 36700 with kit lens and 2 years warranty


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2012)

In normal times when there is no issue of stock , dealers gives around 10%-15% discount soo

D5100+kit MRP-42950 - 10% = 38700
Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8G MRP-13750 - 10% = 12375
Total 51000
See if u r lucky enough to get all for under 50k ....I think at this moment 50k total is good  but if u r getting for more than that just wait for another month


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 20, 2012)

Guys, even I am waiting for a long time! Haven't booked or anything just waiting out the price tide 

@Sujoyp: Good thing you are finally recommending the 1.8G  I've been reading/hearing great things about it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2012)

@binarycodes .... its dilipm 's idea not mine 

Actually I would have got a Nikkor 35mm AFS 1.8 coz I feel 50mm is just too tight frame


----------



## dilipm (Feb 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> In normal times when there is no issue of stock , dealers gives around 10%-15% discount soo
> 
> D5100+kit MRP-42950 - 10% = 38700
> Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8G MRP-13750 - 10% = 12375
> ...



Wow...u wont believe...this dealer guy brought 2 boxes one for me and one for the some other...I donno its this shortage plus a general hype for 5100...one got sold right in front of....coincidence!!??? a preplanned trick in front of me...probably...we cant say......but I just didnt get a chance to bargain at all..this other guy itseems bought it for 42500....I still did try my part ..my budget was max upto 52K.. Considering me being bad at bargaining rather pathetic, this guy also was not even budging..he was pitching 56500 for 5100 and the 55mm lens...Well...I controlled my urge and postponed ...ur post did help me to control my urge and postpone this to next month probably...
..anyway..on a side note..I guess important one for all d5100 buyers..one guy inside the shop just ran into me while getting my car out and whispered that "Bhaii saaab....2 mahinaa ruko..app ko chaalis(<40k) ke andar dono camera aur 55mm lens miljayinga..sabar karo..ee sab shortage ke vaja se drama karre yeh log!!!"....I doubt both camera and 55mm afs 1.8g will less than 40K...but I really hope the prices come down....

Hmmm.......thanks Sujoyp, you have been a good help..seen ur pics...really good......well....the wait continuessss...........will keep u guys posted here as soon as I buy ...Thnkas again for everything sujoyp.

-D


----------



## dilipm (Feb 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @binarycodes .... its dilipm 's idea not mine
> 
> Actually I would have got a Nikkor 35mm AFS 1.8 coz I feel 50mm is just too tight frame



Well sujoyp u r the expert.....I am really interested in good street photography and kind of bokeh...I was suggested this 50mm 1.8g lens...wat u say?

-D


----------



## dilipm (Feb 21, 2012)

prinkkaadi said:


> i was planning to buy canon 550d, but yesterday i had inquired for nikon d5100 with local dealer in delhi. and after long search its clear that you can get 12-13% discount on MRP (as he offered) i.e. 36700 with kit lens and 2 years warranty



Wow....36700 is quite a bargain...go get it dude..!!..probably i should also search more...the only thing I tried was all/only the authorized shops at hyd...I got to broaden my search more and move into grey market I guess....well anyway...i probably will wait for when all this bloody shortage of stock fiasco goes away..and then buy it ...

-D


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2012)

@prinkkaadi get the D5100 if price difference is soo less...its newer and have better image quality 

@dilipm soo u got ur real time experience  its the same issue everywhere...just wait 1 more month...u wont get both under 40k but at least get it for around 47k (D5100+kit and 50mm AFS 1.8)

I actually dont do much street photography ...I am bit scared about that (peoples reactions) ... but I like 50mm for its sharpness  ....I like wider one...soo will get 35mm


----------

